# Green Terror (Aequidens rivulatus) Breeding Compatibilities?



## forrestall (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, i have a 6'' Male Green Terror(Aequidens rivulatus). He has a very good temperment, i have no female green terrors at the moment, and i was just wondering what i COULD breed with him. Ill probably end up getting a female green terror but just out of curiosity i was wondering what is compatable with the breed (Aequidens rivulatus).

Thanks!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Where ya located? I've got a GT. Gotta check, but might be a female. I'd say don't make hybrids.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

confirmed. She's a she.


----------

